

In Europe, the Noxious Effects of Shipping Are on the Rise - tobinstokes
http://www.hakaimagazine.com/article-short/europe-noxious-effects-shipping-are-rise

======
tobinstokes
Despite the rise of “slow steaming,” ships are still big polluters.

